# Finde den Dialer von H....de nicht bei RegTP



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

ich finde den bei H....de zu beziehenden Dialer nicht in der Dialer-DB der RegTP. Stelle ich mich blöd an, oder ist der wirklich nicht in der DB?

Und wenn der nicht in der DB ist, bedeutet dies doch, dass Verbindungen über diesen Dialer nicht bezahlt werden müssen, oder?

*[Virenscanner: URL unkenntlich gemacht]*


----------



## sascha (14 Dezember 2004)

Hmmm...solltest Du direkt mal mit der RegTP abklären. Halt uns doch mal bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## dvill (14 Dezember 2004)

Für die Weihnachtsrasur der Computerneulinge zum kommenden Fest gönnt man sich blitzblank neue Dialer. Kostet ja nix. Den Verwaltungsaufwand bei der RegTP trägt die Allgemeinheit. Da kann man schnell mal ein paar tausend Dialer reinschieben.

Die Aktualität der öffentlich zugänglichen Datenbank hinkt etwas hinterher. Erst in wenigen Tage wird man wissen, ob dieser Dialer zur Registrierung angemeldet wurde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (14 Dezember 2004)

> Erst in wenigen Tage wird man wissen, ob dieser Dialer zur Registrierung angemeldet wurde.



Laut Auskunft Mainpean sei heute der Registrierungsbescheid eingetroffen. RegTP-Datenbank wird wohl erst später aktualisiert.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Erst in wenigen Tage wird man wissen, ob dieser Dialer zur Registrierung angemeldet wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> Laut Auskunft Mainpean sei heute der Registrierungsbescheid eingetroffen. RegTP-Datenbank wird wohl erst später aktualisiert.



konkret heisst es... das Update der RegTP-Datenbank erfolgt immer über Nacht - also morgen sollte auch der Dialer in der Datenbank stehen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2004)

Ein Insider der Dialerszene schrieb:
			
		

> also morgen sollte auch der Dialer in der Datenbank stehen.


.


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Weihnachtsrasur der Computerneulinge zum kommenden Fest gönnt man sich blitzblank neue Dialer.


Gezwungener Maßen, denn in Sascha´s Kristallkugel sehe ich ein Ende der Dialer mit der 090090001214.


----------



## technofreak (14 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gezwungener Maßen, denn in Sascha´s Kristallkugel sehe ich ein Ende der Dialer mit der 090090001214.



nope diesmal nicht:  090090001243 , da gibt´s jetzt  schon eine  reichliche Auswahl 


> 2652 gefundene Datensätze


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2004)

Nun, dann könnte der Ersatz ja nahezu nahtlos über die Bühne gehen.


----------



## Qoppa (15 Dezember 2004)

.... und ich hoffe doch, mit der Rechtsfolge, daß die vielen Opfer der *1214 nicht zahlungsverpflichtet sind ....

bzw. - und hier wird´s interessant - eventuell geleistete Zahlungen zurückfordern bzw. anfechten können ???


----------



## sascha (15 Dezember 2004)

Kommt drauf an, wie die Reg TP entscheidet. Gab ja etliche Fälle, wo Rechnungslegung und Inkasso ebenfalls rückwirkend verboten wurden...


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ich hoffe doch, mit der Rechtsfolge, daß die vielen Opfer der *1214 nicht zahlungsverpflichtet sind ....
> 
> bzw. - und hier wird´s interessant - eventuell geleistete Zahlungen zurückfordern bzw. anfechten können ???


Die Mehrzahl der mit der Nummer "eingewählten" User wird keinen Widerspruch gegen die Rechung eingelegt bzw. widerspruchslos gezahlt haben. Insofern kommt es auf die paar (evtl. hundert, womöglich aber auch tausend) Widerspruchsbestätigungen, Rückabwicklungen bzw. Kulanzerstattungen nicht mehr an - die Stornogebühren decken den Verlust dann doch bestimmt ab.  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Die werden von mainpean nicht mehr eingesetzt.

VF


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

Anonymer Szenekenner schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was heißt  "werden" : Gegenwart oder Zukunft? 

z.Z.  sind  unter dieser Nummer  von der ersten bis zu letzten Registrierung Intexus-Dialer eingetragen 
und das ist de facto Mainpean unter anderem Label. 
dürfen wir demnach aus der Kristallkugel ablesen, dass sich die Aktivitäten auf eine andere Nummer 
verlagern, da diese Nummer "verbrannt" ist ....

cp


----------



## technofreak (15 Dezember 2004)

der Dialer, alias  "Login Assistent",  ist jetzt registriert , als laufende  Nr 2760 in der 
RegTP DB für die Nummer 090090001243
Seit gestern übrigens 12 neue dazugekommen...


tf


----------



## dvill (15 Dezember 2004)

VF schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Die werden von mainpean nicht mehr eingesetzt.


Die Dialer oder die Rufnummern?

Die RegTP prüft nicht die Rufnummern, sondern die Dialer. Wenn die heute eingesetzten Dialer nur andere Nummern haben, aber sonst gleich sind, wird wohl der gleiche Prüfprozess starten.

Das verschiebt gegebenenfalls ein Problem, löst es aber nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> .... und ich hoffe doch, mit der Rechtsfolge, daß die vielen Opfer der *1214 nicht zahlungsverpflichtet sind ....
> 
> bzw. - und hier wird´s interessant - eventuell geleistete Zahlungen zurückfordern bzw. anfechten können ???



http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ10566973972555412752/doc10357A.html

Schlag gegen Dialer: Regulierungsbehörde kassiert 25.000 Registrierungen
Gleich 25.000 Dialer-Registrierungen der Firmen Intexus GmbH, 
Global-Netcom GmbH und Consul Info B.V hat die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) wieder kassiert. Für die Kunden bedeutet das: Sie brauchen Rechnungen für diese Internetverbindungen nicht zu zahlen. Das gilt auch für alle bereits erhaltenen Forderungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2004)

Stand: 21.04.2004

Dies ist die letzte große Welle gewesen. Die nächsten Beweise für die Unhaltbarkeit der These von den "schützenswerten seriösen Anbietern" unserer Verbraucherministerin Renate K. erhofft "man" sich die Tage...

Ist das Geld zurückgezahlt worden? Bestimmt nicht... Aber wir leben ja auch in einem Land, das gegen solche Leute so vehement vorgeht, wie Supernannys Klientel gegen schlagende Dreijährige: "Würdest Du bitte in Erwägung ziehen, mit dem Schlagen aufzuhören?"


----------

